# My future MH..........starting over



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

I posted in Jan. about the article I wrote for the Nov/Dec GR News (the Field issue) about training my conformation boy, Scout, for the field. The purpose was to encourage people with conformation/performance goldens to give field a try. His ad is on pg 15 of that issue.

Scout got his Senior Hunter title this March. As some of you here know, Scout died suddenly of hemangiosarcoma 8 days after he got his title. He was only 6 years old.

I was devastated. I wasn't thinking about puppies, I wanted Scout back. But I read about a breeding that really interested me and I thought could allow me to do all the things I loved: conformation, field, agility and rally.

So meet Sawyer, formerly known as Merichase Tales of Mark Twain. 

Oh yeah, he's got some big paws to fill. His daddy is Anney's Fisher!!!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

He's adorable!! And I do LOVE his name!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my, Sawyer is gorgeous!! I hope he fulfills all your dreams for him and helps heal your heart. 

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scout..... six is way too young.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats...and just look at those eyes!! I know you will have so much fun with him!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you! I think he's pretty cute.

And that is a good name, isn't it? : )

Ann


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he is going to be all you want him to be. I'm sure he will do wonders at patching up that heart of yours.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! What a HUGE loss---and a FABULOUS new gain! Beautiful puppy!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

KatieBluesMidnightSky,

thank you! He was at our GR club's picnic a few weeks ago. We met there with your Bella.

Ann


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sawyer is awesome, and I'm sure will do great in whatever you to do together. Can't wait to watch him grow up. Please post lots of pictures. How old is Sawyer? We have lots of young puppies all growing up together on the forum.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck with your new pup. I lost Radar also at 6yrs.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Sawyer is 12 weeks. That photo was taken a few weeks ago.

He's already built up a big CD collection for his field work: Bill Hillmann's Training a Retriever Puppy, Evan Graham's Puppy Program and Jackie Merten's Sound Beginnings. He's been introduced to wings, short retrieves, and swimming. I bought some puppy agility equipment so he gets used to being on different surfaces. He loves his tunnel!

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I love the name Sawyer! 

I read your article in the GRN and loved it, I also read the thread on RTF, again, I am so so sorry. No one should have to loose a dog at that age. I lost my Sammy at 5 1/2. I am happy to hear you have another Golden. I am sure he will be everything you are hoping and more! Looking forward to hearing the tales of this future Master Hunter!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Other than field what do you hope to pursue with the little man? These Yogi grandbabies are so versatile - I love mine!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on your new pup  It sounds like Sawyer is already off to a great start and is adorable too


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations, he's just adorable!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jackie Hubert writes:
Congrats! Other than field what do you hope to pursue with the little man? These Yogi grandbabies are so versatile - I love mine!"
___________________________
Conformation, field, agility and rally. Never have done tracking but would like to try. I really would like to go for the Triathlon Award when our club hosts the National in 2013.
Ann
__________________


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

He is gorgeous !! He has a little impish look in his eyes!! Adorable!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

luvgld7 said:


> Conformation, field, agility and rally. Never have done tracking but would like to try. I really would like to go for the Triathlon Award when our club hosts the National in 2013.
> Ann


Sounds like you are going to have a blast!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Nothing like a precious puppy to mend a broken heart. Sawyer is adorable.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best wishes on your adventures together.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

___________________________
Conformation, field, agility and rally. Never have done tracking but would like to try. I really would like to go for the Triathlon Award when our club hosts the National in 2013.
Ann
__________________[/QUOTE]

We're hoping to get cosmo's TD in the fall. Good luck! Sounds like you'll be very busy!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He is beautiful! I also lost my Daisy at 6 to hemangio and I'm glad to see you have a new pup that can help you heal.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sawyer is so adorable! Congratulations!

I'm so sorry to hear about Scout.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable! Nothing heals a heart like a little puppy face looking up at you. It sounds like you two are going to have a great time. We'd love to see more pictures!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scout*

Your Scout is just adorable-congratulations!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting Sawyer's picture, Ann, he really is darling. I can't express how happy I am that you have him -- and he has you -- we'll be here to cheer you on the whole way


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm going to love following him as he grows up! Good luck to you!


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Sawyer is darling! I am convinced that puppy breath has healing properties.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. 6 is way to young. Congrats on the new boy he is very handsome. I hope that he becomes everything you hoped for.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It is so difficult to overcome and I could not be happier for you. I love the name and I guess that means we are now related. :wavey:
Or at least our dogs are!! :doh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

K9-Design said:


> Thanks for posting Sawyer's picture, Ann, he really is darling. I can't express how happy I am that you have him -- and he has you -- we'll be here to cheer you on the whole way



Trust me, she WILL!!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone!

Ann


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, he's lovely. Congrats Ann--nothing like puppy love to salve a wounded heart...


----------

